# EI spray mix



## hotweldfire (7 Aug 2011)

Hi All,

I know I have seen the answer to this question somewhere but my search skills are failing me. Question is:

How much EI liquid mix do I add to how much water to spray my emersed plants? I use an Aquarium Plant Food UK pre-mix in my main tank and want to dilute this to spray. 

So, 1:10? 1:100?

Then spray each day?


----------



## ghostsword (7 Aug 2011)

I spray with tank water, but should be the same as you would do the tank. 

So I do 15ml per 40l, so divide that until you got a dosage. 


---
- .


----------



## GHNelson (8 Aug 2011)

Hi
I would just use fresh tap-water.
I used to use a premix EI on my moss on wood and this resulted in green algae on the wood so I changed to Fresh tap-water.
This resolved the problem  ......plus it has trace and also Co2 in it.
I spray every few days.
hoggie


----------



## ghostsword (8 Aug 2011)

They are emerse, so they would not care about CO2..  


			
				hogan53 said:
			
		

> Hi
> I would just use fresh tap-water.
> I used to use a premix EI on my moss on wood and this resulted in green algae on the wood so I changed to Fresh tap-water.
> This resolved the problem  ......plus it has trace and also Co2 in it.
> ...



The issue I had with tap water was the deposit it would leave on the leaves, but also works.


----------



## hotweldfire (8 Aug 2011)

Thanks both. I'll give tank water a try first.


----------

